# Independence, MO - Wanting a Western Ultramount for a 2005 chevy2500 HD The number is 67981-2



## Markc1125 (Feb 25, 2019)

Wanting to buy a Western Ultramount for a 2005 Chevy 2500 HD. The number 67981-2


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Paging @Philbilly2...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have some three plug headlights setup for that year on the wiring side...

Currently out of those brackets... have a few sets still for the newer K2XX frame GM's but not the older ones anymore.

We will see what the end of the plowing season brings if I stumble across any deals I cant pass up.


----------



## Markc1125 (Feb 25, 2019)

Philbilly2 said:


> I have some three plug headlights setup for that year on the wiring side...
> 
> Currently out of those brackets... have a few sets still for the newer K2XX frame GM's but not the older ones anymore.
> 
> We will see what the end of the plowing season brings if I stumble across any deals I cant pass up.


Hey Thanks for looking


----------



## Markc1125 (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks for looking, I appreciate that


----------



## cyride (Feb 17, 2010)

Might have what you need. Are you looking plow and all, or just mounting bracket, wiring?


----------



## Markc1125 (Feb 25, 2019)

I just need the ultramount. I have everything else. Thank you


----------



## cyride (Feb 17, 2010)

I have everything for a 2005 2500hd.


----------



## Markc1125 (Feb 25, 2019)

would you like to sell the ultramount? do you have the 2 spacers also?
I have the receivers and everything else. Thanks. How much would you sell it to me for?


----------



## cyride (Feb 17, 2010)

I will have to get the box down and take a look. I don't know what the mount would be worth. Let me check to make sure I have what you are asking for. Thanks


----------



## cyride (Feb 17, 2010)

Would like to sell all of it as a package. Let me know if you are interested. Thanks.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Mark here a new one. 

https://www.storksplows.com/67981-2...2013-chevy-gmc-2500-3500-3529-plow-mount.html


----------



## Markc1125 (Feb 25, 2019)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> Mark here a new one.
> 
> https://www.storksplows.com/67981-2...2013-chevy-gmc-2500-3500-3529-plow-mount.html


How much would you sell for?


----------



## Markc1125 (Feb 25, 2019)

cyride said:


> Would like to sell all of it as a package. Let me know if you are interested. Thanks.


Do you still have the mount 67981-2 for the 2005 chevy 2500. I don't know what the package includes


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

^^Mark, I wasn't the seller ^ ..... CK. w/ Western 1 a p/s member, he's got one >> 
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/wtb-western-ultramount-67981-2.148444/


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I've got a Meyer plow I'd sell ya

Everything off a 2004 2500


----------

